# September - Question of The Day



## Saisha (Sep 2, 2014)

*September 2nd:

This scenario is from a movie synopsis that I read the other day and thought it would make for a very interesting question (I'm changing it a bit):

You are a 72 yr old grandparent who dies and find yourself on a ferry which will take you across the river to the hereafter. On the ferryboat you meet your first love, who was killed in a road accident when they were young. You are presented with a fateful choice: to start life afresh as a 22-year-old - your age at the time of the accident - and to relinquish all of your memories of the life you have lived with your significant other and children; or to remain a 72-year-old person with all your life's memories intact.

Which one would you choose?*

I would stay as the 72 yr old - fate is as is for a reason.


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 2, 2014)

i think i am unclear as to your question...

so if i choose to be 22 i have to forget my other life, but i get to go back and start over with another life?

if i choose to be 72 i just go to the hereafter and have my current life's memories intact?

or you are implying the hereafter is a continuation of life either as i knew it _or_ a new life as a 22 year old _in the hereafter_?

tough one..the temptation of having a redo with someone i felt was taken from me would be great in either redo/hereafter case. but as i have lived my life with the people i loved as a mom/grandma then i guess i would want to see them again if possible. i am going with the 72 w/memories. as long as your life was good, i can't imagine anyone not wanting to spend forever with their loved ones.

i imagine the answers would vary greatly depending on how your current real life is.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 2, 2014)

*September 3rd:

What is the latest funny saying you've heard?*

Men are microwaves and women are crock-pots - local Baptist minister talking about sex.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 3, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 3rd:
> 
> What is the latest funny saying you've heard?*
> 
> Men are microwaves and women are crock-pots - local Baptist minister talking about sex.



Well, the above quote from Baptist minister, really is too funny. But, the underlying funniest part not many women who have spent hours in the Baptist church would never take sex advice from any Southern Baptist minister. (You wouldn't believe some of the squirrely stuff that these guys come up with.)


----------



## Saisha (Sep 3, 2014)

*September 4th:

What popular personality could you do without hearing about?*

Reality t.v. people!


----------



## moore2me (Sep 4, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 4th:
> 
> What popular personality could you do without hearing about?*
> 
> Reality t.v. people!




Not one person, but a group personality - these guys are definitely media personalities - okay, in most of the world not they are not positive role models but extreme negative role models . . . I could go an entire lifetime without hearing any more about ISIS or as John Oliver calls them "Turbo Al Qaeda".


----------



## Marlayna (Sep 4, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 4th:
> 
> What popular personality could you do without hearing about?*
> 
> Reality t.v. people!


Sharon Osbourne irritates me to no end. The sound of her voice makes my flesh crawl. Every word out of her mouth is stupid. Who cares that she had her vagina tightened, I sure don't!


----------



## Deacone (Sep 4, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 4th:
> 
> What popular personality could you do without hearing about?*
> 
> Reality t.v. people!



Jordan and Kerry Katona...

I work in a newspaper shop and they're all over every bloody magazine and newspaper about their drama. Just stfu already attention whores.


----------



## Tad (Sep 4, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 4th:
> 
> What popular personality could you do without hearing about?*



I'm not sure about popular, but I've heard more than enough about Rob Ford for this lifetime.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 4, 2014)

Saisha, I would have to also stay 72 and go on to the hereafter. 
I had a situation where I was 18 and a my first love did drown.. this all happened for a reason and I except that reason.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 5, 2014)

*September 5th:

How much of a procrastinator are you?*

It depends. If I am doing something that is work or family related, I am usually early. But when it comes to things for myself, I slack off. Not so good.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 5, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 5th:
> 
> How much of a procrastinator are you?*
> 
> It depends. If I am doing something that is work or family related, I am usually early. But when it comes to things for myself, I slack off. Not so good.


I'll get back to you on this later.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 5, 2014)

*September 6th:

What do you think of dressing up pets in costumes?*

I don't mind seeing maybe a handkerchief or bow or even sunglasses but when they are dressed from head to toe (except for bad weather), it's really not my thing. Although I will say the cats riding the Roombas dressed up as sharks I did find funny


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 5, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 6th:
> 
> What do you think of dressing up pets in costumes?*
> 
> I don't mind seeing maybe a handkerchief or bow or even sunglasses but when they are dressed from head to toe (except for bad weather), it's really not my thing. Although I will say the cats riding the Roombas dressed up as sharks I did find funny


Wonton has a Wonder Wonton outfit. Lotus will be getting a Spider Girl outfit (with tutu, like Wonton's). I don't dress my pets on the regular, but I don't object to people who do. However, the girls will be handing out treats on Halloween and they want to get into the spirit of it, so who am I to argue?


----------



## Saisha (Sep 6, 2014)

*September 7th:

Speaking of costumes, what is the best costume you have ever worn for any occasion?*

Probably dressing up like Cleopatra at work one time for Halloween.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 8, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 7th:
> 
> Speaking of costumes, what is the best costume you have ever worn for any occasion?*
> 
> Probably dressing up like Cleopatra at work one time for Halloween.



I have been going amongst you humans for years now dressed as a typical (but comely) fat girl. No one has guessed that I am from Planet Xenon Prime when I am in my true form. But, boy will it be good to get home and get back into a bubbling vat of nitric acid and simple green for a long soak. 

To quote a wise earthling - Peace and Prosperity Sisters and Brothers


----------



## Saisha (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry, forgot today's question so I'll do 2 for tomorrow:

*September 9th:

If you have one, who is your favorite composer or musician?

Do you ever feel you should give up on someone when your head says yes but your heart and gut say no (not talking romantically speaking)?*

I know a lot of people don't care for him but I'd have to say Yanni - I'm not really into new age or alternative music so to speak but I do like his stuff.

It is so very difficult to know how to answer this one. I think in this case, not yet.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 8, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 7th:
> 
> Speaking of costumes, what is the best costume you have ever worn for any occasion?*



I love dressing up for Halloween in a theme. A few years I dressed as Mimi to my husband's Drew Carey (they look a lot alike). I don't have any photos but that was fun because some people thought he was really Drew Carey!

I love making my own costumes and this one i'm pretty proud of. The family dressed up for a Toy Story Theme. I was Bopeep. I made the costume myself.. My youngest was 2 and very tantrummy so he didn't wind up in the photo but he was dressed as Woody.


----------



## Tad (Sep 9, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 5th:
> 
> How much of a procrastinator are you?*



Finally getting around to answering this one......so, uh, yah--procrastination and me, we're buds.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 10, 2014)

*September 10th:

Are you ticklish?*

Very, even more so since I've gotten older - weird that.


----------



## Tad (Sep 10, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 10th:
> 
> Are you ticklish?*



I always have been. Can't say that I've been tickled since my son got too old for tickle fights, however.


----------



## spookytwigg (Sep 10, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 10th:
> 
> Are you ticklish?*



I am really quite ticklish, but the worst thing is that most of the people I know aren't so if I get in a tickle fight I have no defense.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 10, 2014)

*September 11th:

Would you rather be a bar bouncer or a bullfighter?*

Either one as there's really not much difference in a lot of ways!


----------



## moore2me (Sep 10, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 11th:
> 
> Would you rather be a bar bouncer or a bullfighter?*
> 
> Either one as there's really not much difference in a lot of ways!



Saisha,

*Bullfighting* has traditionally been has a bloody and vicious sport. Altho in its past, the bull arenas have supported (in Spanish culture) and have fed and clothed many families, spawned great literature (Blood and Sand), interesting movies, and some interesting paintings, and by selective breeding made some fantastic fighting black cattle.

There have been some interesting changes in some bullfighting rings. It deals with the matadors. Some more enlightened men (women?) are now doing "bull dancing" instead. As I understand the new game, the bull is not hurt or killed. If the matador wins, he has to demonstrate his form and skill in pivoting and dancing with the bull. (A picture of this is below.)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Bouncers?
*One of my cousins was a bouncer in a bar in Miami, FL. He was good at his job and worked for over a year in the dangerous late-night Miami bar scene. Unfortunately, one night he was lured outside into one of the alleys near the club and almost killed by a disgruntled patron(s). He was beaten so badly, he almost died. He cannot and will not work as a bouncer again. It is just too dangerous and what happens outside the club is no man's land.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I could do neither of these occupations. It is possible that I could be a manager of a string of bouncers and use their might and youth to control crowds and bar patrons. The problem is, at the late night hours I would keep falling asleep at the wheel and my managerial skills would be dismal. 

View attachment _h366_w650_m6_ofalse_lfalse (7).jpg


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 11, 2014)

well, i don't have the heart to do traditional bull fighting...live and let live. if i could get the skills, i might be a go for the bull dancing. it seems like it would be the beauty of ballet but with the 'we don't know what the bull is gonna do' thrill of bull fighting.


----------



## Tad (Sep 11, 2014)

I would be so incredibly horrible at either of those....but I suppose as a bouncer I could at least try to prevent anything from becoming physical, so that.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 11, 2014)

*September 12th:

Do you own your own home or would you like to own your own home some day?*

It would be nice some day but I'm not counting on it happening unless I win the lottery.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 11, 2014)

I was a homeowner, when I was married, and I loved it. Unfortunately, ex-spouse hated it. During the divorce, it fell into foreclosure and we lost it. 

I rent now and I love my little place but if I had the finances to own again, yes, I would, but I would make sure that I had the means and resources to repair and maintain it without a spouse's input, so I wouldn't be dependent on him. There's something very special about owning a little patch of land, and it was lovely because I had over an acre of woods as well.


----------



## nitewriter (Sep 11, 2014)

I was a homeowner. We sold the house and I worked 4 jobs to get my wife her dream home mountaintop acre lot gorgeous views and then she ran off with one of the contractors and now lives with him hubby #2 down south on a boat.....I guess he doesn't want to mow grass. I'm saving up and will relocate from north jersey to northern new york in a few years for a small home, no mobile home for me.


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 11, 2014)

we live in a late 70's mobile home north of charlotte on 1.25 acres. the outside has 2 large decks and inside it is 1300 sq ft. it was remodeled inside with hardwood floors etc. i was totally surprised the first time we came to look at it as it is actually nicer than the last brick ranch house we rented. it has a nice big yard and room to do gardening and such. i love it here.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm a homeowner of a beautiful 3bedroom 2 bath house in the mountains above Chico. I have everything i could want in it except a soaking tub.. I'm too tall/long for the tub we currently have.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 12, 2014)

*Sept. 2nd: Stay 72 or start fresh as a 22-year-old with your first love:*
I can't imagine anyone with children wanting to lose those memories; and, despite the example given in the book of Job, I don't think children are replaceable.

If I were childless, getting a do-over would be a lot more appealing.

*Sept. 3rd: Funny saying:* Regarding a sick chemist: if you can't helium, and you can't curium, you'll probably have to barium. 

*Sept. 4th: Least popular celebrity:* I don't pay much attention to that sort of thing, but maybe Lindsay Lohan? She doesn't exactly seem to be making the most of all the opportunities she's had in life. 

*Sept. 5th: Tendency to procrastination:* not too bad usually, unless my to-do list becomes overwhelming

*Sept. 6th: pets in costumes:* I don't really care if others do this, but I don't have the money, energy or interest to do so. Also, my only pets are 2 cats, and I highly doubt they would submit to it meekly. Especially since they still have all of their claws. 

*Sept. 7th: best costume of your own:* My costumes are pretty lame. I think my favorite last-minute costume was dressing in black and adding vertical stripes/dotted lines of yellow duct tape and a matchbox car on a chain 'round my neck: instant highway. 

*Sept. 9th: Favorite composer/musician: * I have trouble picking just one of anything. I've liked Billy Joel forever, and one of my favorite old songs is _St. Louis Blues_, so maybe W. C. Handy, also, but there are lots of others. 

*Sept. 9th: On throwing in the towel when it comes to a relationship:* Part of it depends on whether you're related to the person in question or not, since we don't get to choose our families. I don't think I've ever completely given up on a family member; but if they've hurt you enough times or caused you enough trouble, it's probably wise to establish some sort of boundaries to protect yourself.

*Sept. 10th: Ticklish?* Not really, but if someone wants to try me...

*Sept. 11th: Bar bouncer or bullfighter:* I can't imagine doing either one of these in a million years, but I suppose bouncer. Unlike people, bulls aren't really responsible for their own actions.

*Sept. 12th: home ownership:* I'm making payments on a home; I don't really own it yet.


----------



## spookytwigg (Sep 12, 2014)

Am I a homeowner? 

Nope... really want to get onto the property ladder but it's stupidly hard to at the moment. my money will be getting eaten pointlessly by rent for a while yet.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 12, 2014)

*September 13th:

What is in your freezer?*

Some hamburger, pork chops, ice cream, a few popsicles and frozen veggies.


----------



## spookytwigg (Sep 12, 2014)

Loads of ice cream, garlic bread and some sausages that I should really defrost.


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 12, 2014)

oh gosh...lots. hamburger, chicken breasts, chicken patties, fries/tots, green peppers, sliced up pepper cheese, pizzas, sausage, fish sticks, broccoli, small corn on the cob, bread, tastykakes, freezer pops, butter...that's just what i can think of off the top of my head.

i do know there is some wrapped up ham slices in there since easter. they are in the bottom and when i get that far then i can throw them out...lol.


----------



## balletguy (Sep 12, 2014)

Sept 13-

Ice


----------



## Saisha (Sep 13, 2014)

*September 14th:

What weird situation or place makes you wonder whether what is said about it is really true?*

I've always been very curious about the Bermuda Triangle and what is really causing all those accidents.


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 14, 2014)

i saw a item on tv once about the grotto at Lourdes and the supposed healing water. was always curious about the people who went there and how their lives changed afterwards. not necessarily healed, but what the overall trip did for them.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 14, 2014)

*September 15th:

Snagging this one from a friend: Is there something you have done a few times that you would like to incorporate into your everyday life?*

I've been on a few research trips studying wildlife and I'd love to be able to do that on a regular basis.


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 14, 2014)

i went to biltmore while my husband and i were dating and have been on a few historical home tours while i still lived up north...would love to be able to do them more often.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 15, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 13th:
> 
> What is in your freezer?*
> 
> Some hamburger, pork chops, ice cream, a few popsicles and frozen veggies.


Hamburger, Chicken, Pork Chops, Ice, Freezer Pops for the grandson & some dinners.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 15, 2014)

*September 16th:

Snagging from Smithsonian Magazine: What idea from science fiction would you most like to see become reality?*

The first one that comes to mind is time travel.


----------



## spookytwigg (Sep 16, 2014)

I would like the mood machine from "do androids dream of electric sheep", complete with the mood option of not knowing which mood to pick.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 16, 2014)

I would choose teleportation. It would revolutionize the world in countless ways.


----------



## Tad (Sep 16, 2014)

Catching up....



Saisha said:


> *September 12th:
> Do you own your own home or would you like to own your own home some day?*



We own our little house on a busy street...but it is in a lovely urban neighbourhood with stores, bike trails, seasonal farmers' market, transit, and all the general urban goodness. We got fortunate and happened to be having a baby at the bottom of the market around here, and this neighbourhood was still pretty run down at the time (boarded up shops, pretty easy to find crack houses and street walkers). It was clearly on the rebound, but prices hadn't gone up yet, so it was pretty affordable at the time.




Saisha said:


> *September 13th:
> What is in your freezer?*



We have a modest sized chest freezer full to the top. No way that I remember all that is in there....certainly there are frozen blueberries and raspberries, apple sauce from my Mom, bought dumplings, a little bit of frozen chocolate yoghurt, I think a duck, cans of orange juice, butter from when there was a great sale.....I forget what all else.



Saisha said:


> *September 14th:
> What weird situation or place makes you wonder whether what is said about it is really true?*
> .



I'm sure there are such things, but I'm drawing a blank this morning.



Saisha said:


> *September 15th:
> Snagging this one from a friend: Is there something you have done a few times that you would like to incorporate into your everyday life?*.



Going to a pool to swim lengths.



Saisha said:


> *September 16th:
> Snagging from Smithsonian Magazine: What idea from science fiction would you most like to see become reality?*



Hyper-drive, so we really could get 'out there' to find what is in the universe, in person. (although practical fusion power, ending all the energy and energy-derived pollution issues we deal with, would be pretty awesome too)


----------



## Saisha (Sep 16, 2014)

*September 17th:

What is the worst weather event you have ever experienced?*

Being snowed in for a week I guess is the worst I've experienced.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 17, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 17th:
> 
> What is the worst weather event you have ever experienced?*
> 
> Being snowed in for a week I guess is the worst I've experienced.



Hurricane Katrina. In Arkansas, we were in the evacuation route of many people fleeing BEFORE the storm hit. Hubby and I accidentally went shopping into a SAMS store the day many of the families hit our town. Whole families with all they could get into their vehicles were in the parking with pets, grandma, aunties, and their beloved possessions. Some were in the store buying what they could eat cold or open and eat from cans. Kids were in PJs because they were living in the car.

When we and other natives to the area realized how bad things were we modified our original shopping trip and mostly bought stuff for the refugees. We also gave the families what money we had on us for gasoline. There were little hotel rooms available. They had to move on it that was what they wanted. Some of them were planning to go back to the New Orleans area to check their homes. Sadly, most of the damage to that area occurred in the days after the storm.

And in a even more horrifying level to the story, hubby and I visited the New Orleans area several times and were familiar with the areas that were suffering. Plus, I had spent weeks attending classes in the doomed conference center that turned into a dungeon. People were told to take refuge there by the mayor because most of the structure was underground. Safe huh? Not really - it was more like the movie "Silent Hill". People were trapped in miles of underground halls and classrooms. No electricity. No lights. No ventilation. Dead end hallways. Bad people lurking in the dark. Places filling up with water - Katrina is flooding the city with dirty, septic water.

Most of you who were old enough to watch TV saw the situation in New Orleans get worse and worse. The whole thing was horrible. I hope to never see such a storm to the Southern US area again in my lifetime. We also watched our government (City of New Orleans, State of Louisiana, and the Federal government including the President on down (Bush), FEMA, and the US Army Corps of Engineers become helplessly overwhelmed or show gross incompetence or even criminal neglect of the survivors.

In a side note: This cluster f**k lasted a long, long time. Years after Katrina there were hundreds of brand, new UNUSED trailer homes that FEMA had ordered, purchased and paid for with our tax money. The trailers set on a lot in Arkansas until they rotted and had to be destroyed. The reason was the flooded areas did not have good enough lots to place the trailers. Plus, FEMA refused to sell them to local folks before the trailers rotted with neglect.


----------



## Tad (Sep 17, 2014)

It feels odd to post anything 'bad weather related' after M2M's post, but anyway....

The 1998 ice storm. Actually it was more like three freezing rain storms in four or five days, resulted in a pretty massive ice build up that snapped tree branches (and entire trees), broke power lines, and even destroyed some of the older metal towers that carry the hydro lines. We got off pretty lucky and didn't lose power, but there were houses all around us that did. But you really couldn't go anywhere for a bit, between how icy the roads were, how many were blocked by trees or hydro lines, and the request that everyone else stay off the roads so that emergency vehicles would have a clearer route.

Slight added stress was that my wife was about 8 months pregnant at the time. As I said, we kept power, and she went on to deliver right on the expected day, and anyway the hospital we were using for her birth was literally two blocks from our house and of course had emergency power, so we were not too worried, but.....just a little confident that we could ride out anything the weather through at us.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 17, 2014)

*September 18th:

What, if any, kind of higher education or training have you had?*

Paralegal training, marine science (ongoing) and medical billing/coding.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 18, 2014)

Tad said:


> It feels odd to post anything 'bad weather related' after M2M's post, but anyway....
> 
> The 1998 ice storm. Actually it was more like three freezing rain storms in four or five days, resulted in a pretty massive ice build up that snapped tree branches (and entire trees), broke power lines, and even destroyed some of the older metal towers that carry the hydro lines. We got off pretty lucky and didn't lose power, but there were houses all around us that did. But you really couldn't go anywhere for a bit, between how icy the roads were, how many were blocked by trees or hydro lines, and the request that everyone else stay off the roads so that emergency vehicles would have a clearer route.
> 
> Slight added stress was that my wife was about 8 months pregnant at the time. As I said, we kept power, and she went on to deliver right on the expected day, and anyway the hospital we were using for her birth was literally two blocks from our house and of course had emergency power, so we were not too worried, but.....just a little confident that we could ride out anything the weather through at us.



Tad, When a couple is expecting a child and the weather turns "dicey" that's a disaster too close to home. If I were in a similar circumstance, it would make me a nervous wreck and increase the natural disaster effect logarithmically. By the way, Mr M2M and I had been in winter storms such as you described and lost power and were iced in for over a week. At the end of such forced confinement, I truly understood the meaning of the adage "These are times that try men's (and women's) souls".*

* Of course, I am in no way suggesting that my brief forced winter captivity with hubby is even close to the sacrifice the men faced when defending our country in 1776 during the brutal winter at Valley Force. I borrowed the quote from Thomas Paine - who wrote about that historical event.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 18, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 17th:
> 
> What is the worst weather event you have ever experienced?*



Hurricane Ike. 

We rode it out about ten miles inland from Galveston Bay, so we didn't have any flooding and only minimal wind damage. But my husband is an insurance field appraiser and at the time was working for an independent company. I went to work at his office doing data entry and then would ride with him while he went to look at claims to help with paperwork and finding locations, etc... 

Here are some of the things I saw that I will never forget:

- Boats of all kinds and sizes, some fairly large fishing boats and pleasure boats, washed up in gigantic piles on the highway leading into Galveston. One lane had been cleared for emergency, aid, and insurance people to come and go past the checkpoint on the mainland. 

- On Galveston Island, two strange sights. A boat that had been picked up and then gently deposited up in a small stand of palm trees. A beach house that had the entire back wall ripped off, but the bed was still made and pictures were still hanging on the walls. 

- The Bolivar Peninsula was total devastation for miles and miles. Where there had been beaches, was washout nearly to the highway. Where there had been communities of beach homes, was just pilings sticking up out of the ground. Where there had been businesses was just slabs of concrete foundation with pipes sticking up here and there. We had to use a GPS to document that not only was an RV parked at a certain address no longer there, but the entire RV campground was washed across the peninsula and into the bay. All the trees, grass, and plants were dead and turning brown from the salt water storm surge. 

- San Leon, TX. A houseboat sitting on top of a house. A large industrial tank just sitting in a yard. A car that had been parked in the front yard when the family evacuated had floated over a 6 foot high fence and deposited in the neighbor's back yard. Clothing, household items, toys, and other debris tangled up in the tops of trees that were stripped of leaves.

- Highway 73, headed from Port Arthur, TX. Dead alligators in and along the sides of the road. I don't know if they were drowned in the storm surge when it flooded the marshes and swampland, or whether they were hit by trucks while trying to flee the salt water. But they were everywhere, and some of them were huge.


----------



## Tad (Sep 18, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 18th:
> 
> What, if any, kind of higher education or training have you had?*



I wasn't high for (hardly)any of it, I swear! 

OK, I assume this is a local dialect/jargon thing--that this is what I'd call post-secondary education (anything after high-school). For me that would be a bachelor's degree in electrical engineering, after which I was so sick of school that there was no way I was going back any time soon, even though I graduated right in the middle of a bust where there were hardly any jobs to be had.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 18, 2014)

My post-secondary training consisted of a BA, an MA, and a PhD. Then I went to work and my education began...


----------



## Tad (Sep 18, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Then I went to work and my education began...



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Saisha (Sep 18, 2014)

*September 19th:

When was the last time you intentionally took a goof-off day and what did you do?*

A few months ago - family had all sorts of appointments and commitments for the day so I told them don't call unless it was an emergency - turned on some good music and just cross stitched the entire day (with breaks every so often). Was really nice, especially since I haven't stitched much since then....which isn't so good.


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 18, 2014)

i can't remember the last time i had a whole day just for me. i can tell you it is more than 2 years...don't think i have had a non-busy day since having my daughter. i am usually always with family stuff. 

i think i feel a goof off day coming up soon


----------



## Saisha (Sep 19, 2014)

I may be gone this weekend so posting for both days:

*September 20th:

What type of vehicle (standard, stick, motorcycle etc.) did you first learn to drive (if you drive)?

September 21st:

What is your earliest childhood memory?*

I learned standard but didn't get my license till I was 19 (no car so no need). First new vehicle I bought was a p/u truck - couldn't drive it off the lot as I didn't know how so my mom had to drive it. Learned a stick up and down PCH. Couldn't ask for better training lol 

What comes to mind is remembering the first time I tied my shoes by myself. I was in the hallway outside my parents bedroom door and it was shut - just as I was finishing tying the 2nd shoe, my mom opened the door. Don't know why I remember that part.


----------



## Tad (Sep 19, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 20th:
> 
> What type of vehicle (standard, stick, motorcycle etc.) did you first learn to drive (if you drive)?
> 
> ...



I don't get in here much on weekends, so answering for both days 

I first learned to drive in a big boat of an automatic, but not too long after learned to drive my mom's little automatic. Then we moved to France--where the driving age was 18--before I got my license. When I was back in Canada I re-learned in a big boat of an automatic (but once I had any choice I've bought little standards)

I have a few memories that I'm not entirely sure whether I really remember something or just heard so many stories about it that I think I remember it (I think I remember us picking up the new family station wagon when I was 2 years old, for example, but maybe I just visualized stories?). And I have some more where I have a visual that I think happened when I was pretty young, but I can't really date it. And some where I'm just not quite sure how old I was when it happened 

Possibly the earliest date-able memory is when we brought home a bed from my grandparents, that replace my crib. I remember we got to sleep on the mattress in the back of the station wagon on the way home, and that I though it was so high I had to take a run down the hallway, into my room, and leap up onto the bed. I'm not quite sure how old I was, but I know it was before the next clear-in-time memory that happened when I was four.


----------



## MattB (Sep 19, 2014)

*September 20th:

What type of vehicle (standard, stick, motorcycle etc.) did you first learn to drive (if you drive)?*

My mother's 1984 Renault Alliance standard. It was horrible, and I've never driven a standard since.

*September 21st:

What is your earliest childhood memory?*

My 2nd birthday, June 18th 1976.


----------



## EMH1701 (Sep 19, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 19th:
> 
> When was the last time you intentionally took a goof-off day and what did you do?*
> 
> The last time I had an actual vacation was in April. I went to China for 2 weeks with my family, and it was great. I haven't had any goof-off days since then.


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 20, 2014)

September 20th:

What type of vehicle (standard, stick, motorcycle etc.) did you first learn to drive (if you drive)?

my parents had an old chevy chevette as a second car. was an automatic, but no power steering and no brake assist. let me tell you, it was quite the upper body work out to drive along the country roads we lived on. 

September 21st:

What is your earliest childhood memory?

when i was 3, my parents were selling the house we lived in at the time. i remember people coming to see the house and hiding behind the couch in our playroom.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 20, 2014)

*Sept. 13: in my freezer:* chicken breasts, ice cream, old Eggo waffles, puff pastry, a few flavor-ice popcicles, veggies, some ancient cuts of venison, fish, and some sequencing enzymes.

*Sept. 14: weird places that make you wonder if what is said about them might be true:* Meramac Caverns in Stanton, MO: did Jesse James really use it as a hide-out? 

*Sept. 15: things I've done a few times that I'd like to incorporate into my daily life:* canoeing on the Jack's Fork or Current Rivers in the Missouri Ozarks

*Sept 16: science fiction idea that I would love to see become reality:* the holodeck from Star Trek

*Sept. 17: worst weather event of my experience:* 1) Hurricane Rita. I evacuated and watched CNN wondering whether I would have a home to go back to. My home was lucky to sustain very little damage, but many people weren't as fortunate. You could see homes with blue tarps on their roofs for years afterward. 2) Hurricane Ike. Tracyarts description of the Bolivar Peninsula is spot-on, and it was so sad that some people lost their lives as a result of not heeding the warnings to evacuate. 3) a tornado right across the street from my apartment in St. Louis that destroyed a furniture store. 

*Sept. 18: higher education/training:* I have an advanced degree in a subspecialty of biology, but I've also been trained to produce baked goods in a foil-lined cardboard oven and make Dilly Bars. 

*Sept. 19: last goof-off day:* I can't really remember my last one, but my favorite one was the time my boyfriend pretended to be my dad and called my high school to tell them I was sick so we could take a day trip to the city. 

*Sept. 20: vehicle I used when first learning to drive:* Mom's 1982 Oldsmobile Cutlass, automatic. So cool. 

*Sept. 21: earliest childhood memory:* either 1) sitting on the back of my dad's bicycle and getting my foot caught in the spokes of the back wheel  or 2) when my mom brought my baby brother home from the hospital (I had just turned 3.)


----------



## moore2me (Sep 21, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 18th:
> 
> What, if any, kind of higher education or training have you had?*
> 
> Paralegal training, marine science (ongoing) and medical billing/coding.



*I wanted to show how much a person can dabble about learning this and that in 40 years of so-called adulthood.*
1. I graduated with a BA.
2. I got licenses to teach secondary school sciences in Texas & Arkansas.
3. I started a Masters in Animal Science from Texas A&M (didn't finish).
4. I started a Masters of Chemistry from University of Arkansas (didn't finish).
5. I got a CDL to drive a school bus and did so for several years.
6. By self study and examinations, I received some added credentials
- CIH (Certified Industrial Hygienist)
- CSP (Certified Safety Professional)
- CPE (Certified Professional Ergonomist)
(All three of the above are now in retired status.)
7. I finally got a Masters Degree from University of Arkansas Medical School . That degree was in Occupational Health.
8. I became licensed to perform Occupational Hearing Tests. By my estimate, I performed over a thousand hearing tests around the state of Ark.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 22, 2014)

*September 22nd:

How much pulp in orange juice do you like?*

I prefer it without very much but will drink it with pulp if need be.


----------



## Tad (Sep 22, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 22nd:
> 
> How much pulp in orange juice do you like?*



I like some pulp--it feels too much like those cheap artificial drinks, to me, when it has no pulp. Extra pulp doesn't do much for me, but I don't really mind it, it just seems like someone made an effort that doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 23, 2014)

*Sept. 23rd:

What noise(s) do you hear right now?*

Breathing, footsteps, cabinet door closing, traffic, keyboard keys being pressed.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 23, 2014)

*September 24th:

What weird food combination have you heard of or tried lately?*

Family's been bugging me so I just offered to make pancakes tomorrow - with pickle juice


----------



## Marlayna (Sep 23, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 22nd:
> 
> How much pulp in orange juice do you like?*


The less pulp, the better.:batting:


----------



## Saisha (Sep 24, 2014)

*September 25th:

What magazines do you like to either purchase or subscribe to?*

Smithsonian, BH&G, Yankee & Bliss Victoria, besides the odd cross stitch magazine.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 24, 2014)

I think the 25th question may be a repeat - sorry.


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 25, 2014)

better homes and gardens


----------



## Saisha (Sep 25, 2014)

*September 26th:

What show on t.v./cable did you not watch (too often or at all) while in production but now enjoy watching reruns of?*

Besides classics from the 50s/60s, I'd have to say Fraiser & Cheers.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 22nd:
> 
> How much pulp in orange juice do you like?*



I like a lot of pulp. When I was little, my dad called them horse feathers. Now I can't drink it at all. Too acidic.



Saisha said:


> *Sept. 23rd:
> 
> What noise(s) do you hear right now?*



I hear a ticking clock, two snoring cats, the filter burbling on the aquarium, and my typing on the keyboard.



Saisha said:


> *September 24th:
> 
> What weird food combination have you heard of or tried lately?*



I've been trying the new Lay's chips. So far I really like the mango salsa ones, and the wasabi kettle fried. I'm very reluctant to try the cappuchino flavored and I can't locate the bacon mac n cheese yet. 



Saisha said:


> *September 25th:
> 
> What magazines do you like to either purchase or subscribe to?*



National Geographic and Readers Digest. I've cut down my subscriptions considerably since I stopped being an editor and bought a laptop. 



Saisha said:


> *September 26th:
> 
> What show on t.v./cable did you not watch (too often or at all) while in production but now enjoy watching reruns of?*



I didn't start viewing The Big Bang Theory until it was in syndication (although it's still in production) so I watch both now. There's other shows, but I can't remember them at this late hour.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Sep 26, 2014)

I recently started watching Scrubs. It's grown on me some. LOL 
I also just watched the first 4 seasons of Parenthood and absolutely LOVED it! and I"m super sad to find out that its going into it's final season. BOO!


----------



## Saisha (Sep 26, 2014)

*September 27th:

How much do you fully trust yourself?*

Definitely not 100% as there are some situations I don't know how I would respond in. I don't think it's truly possible to 100% absolutely trust oneself.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 26, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 27th:
> 
> How much do you fully trust yourself?*



Let's just say I know my limitations.


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 26, 2014)

i trust myself 100%. i am fully aware that whatever actions i take that i am responsible for the outcome of that decision and any repercussions that go with it...


----------



## Saisha (Sep 27, 2014)

*September 28th:

If you were at a ski lodge that was snowed in where no one could leave for a few days and a murder had occurred of someone you had never met before going to the lodge, would you try to help solve the case? (been watching too many Murder She Wrote reruns) *

I'd probably say yes but in a background sort of way.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 27, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 28th:
> 
> If you were at a ski lodge that was snowed in where no one could leave for a few days and a murder had occurred of someone you had never met before going to the lodge, would you try to help solve the case? (been watching too many Murder She Wrote reruns) *



I can be pretty ruthless if my life is in danger, so first I'd grab a few knives, and a can opener, and as much food and supplies as I could sneak out of the common areas and probably lock myself in the largest bathroom in the house. 

I'd also kill Angela Landsbury, because you'd have thought she'd have caught on that every time she went somewhere, someone died, and she should have stayed home. And was probably the real killer. And her movies were all horrible except for Beauty and the Beast. 

Okay, maybe I'd let her have a can of SPAM first, for her contribution to Beauty and the Beast. 

I don't like SPAM.

Maybe I'd pull a Wendy in The Shining, take my chances (and a baseball bat) and leave the house anyway and drive a CAT away in a blaze of glory after letting my husband freeze in the labyrinth. 

So many options.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Sep 28, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 28th:
> 
> If you were at a ski lodge that was snowed in where no one could leave for a few days and a murder had occurred of someone you had never met before going to the lodge, would you try to help solve the case? (been watching too many Murder She Wrote reruns) *
> 
> I'd probably say yes but in a background sort of way.




now that's a good one. knowing me, i'd investigate independently.


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 28, 2014)

i would go with 'the nab a ton of food and lock yourself in your room until the police come' route. better safe than sorry.


----------



## prplecat (Sep 28, 2014)

Past situations have proven that I have NO sense of self-preservation. I'd likely be in the middle of the mess.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 28, 2014)

CastingPearls said:


> I can be pretty ruthless if my life is in danger, so first I'd grab a few knives, and a can opener, and as much food and supplies as I could sneak out of the common areas and probably lock myself in the largest bathroom in the house.
> 
> I'd also kill Angela Landsbury, because you'd have thought she'd have caught on that every time she went somewhere, someone died, and she should have stayed home. And was probably the real killer. And her movies were all horrible except for Beauty and the Beast.
> 
> (snipped)



Angela Landsbury was totally creepy in _The Mancurian Candidate_. How many mothers brainwash their only son to shoot and kill the US President to increase her political standing? And the demonstrations of the brainwashing were even creepier - it involved training men to kill their friends by close contact. Angela made this movie - she coldly switched between political hostess and assistant to the Devil.

The word on the street when the movie was ready for release that it was pulled and canned by the studio. It was only weeks within when President Kennedy was shot and killed in Dallas. (This part of the story is still in dispute.)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 28, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 28th:
> 
> If you were at a ski lodge that was snowed in where no one could leave for a few days and a murder had occurred of someone you had never met before going to the lodge, would you try to help solve the case? (been watching too many Murder She Wrote reruns) *



_HELP?_ I would solve the case *myself*, thank you very much! But I would wait until after the second murder (you know, the guy who knows who did it and decides to blackmail him/her) to gather everyone in the dining room and reveal all. Certain conventions must be observed, after all.


----------



## Saisha (Sep 28, 2014)

*September 29th:

You get to take a trip by train only - where do you go?*

I think I'd love to travel through the Rockies and up into Canada.


----------



## MattB (Sep 28, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 29th:
> 
> You get to take a trip by train only - where do you go?*



Transylvania.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 28, 2014)

The Venice Simplon Orient Express. London, Venice, Prague.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 28, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 29th:
> 
> You get to take a trip by train only - where do you go?*
> 
> I think I'd love to travel through the Rockies and up into Canada.



I would want to ride a train with Woody Guthrie. I realize he jumped trains and traveled on boxcars during the depression with others who did not have jobs . . . . but boy! what a concert!



Correction - In my previous post "Manchurian" is not spelled correctly - my bad.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Sep 29, 2014)

DC to california and back.

3 times


----------



## spookytwigg (Sep 29, 2014)

29th
I'd go to Sheffield. It's not too far away but I've not explored it as much as I'd like to.


----------



## MsBrightside (Sep 29, 2014)

*Sept. 22: how much pulp should be in OJ:* None. OJ is so sweet that I like to water it down, and the pulp just ends up feeling like debris. 

*Sept. 23: noise that I hear right now:* The air conditioner: it's Texas.

*Sept. 24: weird food combination that i've heard of or tried lately:* This isn't really a combination, but it seems like all of the youth sports league concession stands here sell pickle-sickles. (I observed the secret to making these first-hand: pour the leftover liquid from a pickle jar in a small, disposable condiment cup, and freeze: voila! They sell for a quarter apiece. )

*Sept. 25: magazines that I purchase or subscribe to:* None. It seems like there's plenty of free reading material out there these days.

*Sept. 26: TV shows that I didn't watch much until they went into reruns:* As a kid, I watched reruns of _The Brady Bunch_,_ Gilligan's Island_, and _I Love Lucy_. Nowadays, the only reruns I really like are episodes of _Everybody Loves Raymond_.

*Sept. 27: how much I trust myself*: I have to agree with Saisha on this one; I think it's impossible to predict how we might react in some situations until we're actually faced with them.

*Sept. 28: how to handle a murder while snowed in at the ski lodge:* Unless the victim was found with a stab wound and a bloody knife next to the body, I would probably want to believe that his/her demise was an accident or due to natural causes. 

*Sept. 29: place that I'd like to visit by train:* Hogwarts


----------



## Tad (Sep 29, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 27th:
> 
> How much do you fully trust yourself?*



82.3749%  More seriously, I don't fully trust myself not to give in to my more selfish motives....it is so easy and natural feeling to do so, when I'm not really paying attention. So no, I don't really trust myself _to follow through on my own ideals in all situations._



Saisha said:


> *September 28th:
> If you were at a ski lodge that was snowed in where no one could leave for a few days and a murder had occurred of someone you had never met before going to the lodge, would you try to help solve the case? (been watching too many Murder She Wrote reruns) *



I'd probably be in the middle of trying to make sure people were as safe as possible, we knew where everyone was and that they were OK, that there were plans for general care of people totally aside from the murder, and that any evidence available was found and preserved.

And then I'd overload from being around people too much, and go off on my own for a while in an entirely foolish sort of way, and probably be victim number 3. 



Saisha said:


> *September 29th:
> 
> You get to take a trip by train only - where do you go?*



Where wouldn't I want to go? I love train travel! Just so impractical in North America (price, time, where it actually goes....). But through the Rockies, across northern Ontario, the Polar Bear Express up to Churchill, the TGV from London to Paris through the Chunnel..... (I got to take a lot of train trips in Europe when we lived there, decades ago, so repeating those wouldn't be at the top of my priority list, but taking them again would certainly be on the list), through China, from one of the very modern coastal cities to deep into their western provinces, the trans-Siberian railroad.....and I'm sure there are some _amazing_ trips in South America, Africa, India, Australia that I don't even know I want to take, but no doubt want to take anyway.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 29, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 29th:
> 
> You get to take a trip by train only - where do you go?*



I would take a meandering tour down to Colorado and on some of those beautiful tracks and wind up in Chicago to spend a great deal of time with my parents. I have actually researched heading to my folks on train with the boys but we're leaning towards a road trip


----------



## Saisha (Sep 29, 2014)

*September 30th:

Simple question this time, do you like honey?*

Yes, as long as it is mixed in with something else.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes. Besides liking the taste, there's some evidence that consuming locally harvested honey decreases airborne allergies, and I'm fortunate enough to have a number of apieries nearby where I can buy it raw. Also, propolis and queen's jelly has some antibiotic and longevity properties. And mixed with some apple cider vinegar, beats overnight charlie horses. 

If not, it's all still excellent drizzled on buttered toast.


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 29, 2014)

not a fan of honey. i imagine it has been in some things i have enjoyed, but to sit and eat/add to drink...not so much.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 30, 2014)

I like honey in tea and on a peanut butter sandwich


----------



## prplecat (Sep 30, 2014)

I put honey in SO many things, including a great honey cake.


----------



## Tad (Sep 30, 2014)

Saisha said:


> *September 30th:
> 
> Simple question this time, do you like honey?*



I adore honey. I restrain myself, but honey is for sure in my top five fave food type products (along with cheese, maple syrup, and blueberries. Fifth spot is up for grabs i guess)


----------

